

Custom PuTTY color themes (for us lucky, Win devs) - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2008/04/14/custom-putty-color-themes/

======
graywh
Since PuTTY only has 16 colors, I just forward X11 connections and use gvim.

------
jawngee
lucky win devs?

------
delano
Careful, he's root!

